# mary b michel



## john.e

Does anybody know anything about the Mary b michel.I remember my grandmother had a large painting of her.And she said my grandfather was first mate on her.I think she traded between liverpool and Irland I think she was a schooner. Thanks John.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

*Mary B Mitchell*

Must be Mary B Mitchell
Could this be the one???:

MARY B. MITCHELL - 
Official Number: 97575 
Master: Captain D. Davies 
Rigging: steel, 3 masts, Schooner; 1 deck; 1 cemented bulkhead 
Tonnage: 227 tons gross, 210 under deck and 195 net 
Dimensions: 129.7 feet long, 24.4 foot beam and holds 10.8 feet deep; 
Quarter Deck 25 feet; Forecastle 10 feet 
Construction: 1892, P. Rodgers & Co. in Carrickfergus 
Owners: Rt. Hon. Baron Penrhyn (O.T. Jones, manager) 
Port of registry: Beaumaris 

Hereby some sites:
http://www.tc-lethbridge.com/scrapbook/?id=68
there is a pendrawing of her.

http://www.mightyseas.co.uk/marhist/furness/ashburners/q23.htm
she is mentioned here one third down the page.

You can also purchase a copy of a picture/drawing at:
http://www.rapidttp.co.za/museum/jmmc/jmmcm.html

Further you may also find something on the site of GLS-Downward Bound

Hopefully you now have enough information to fill a rainy Sunday
Jan


----------



## kram

*dragging up old post sorry!!*

hi there john e, if your still around i live in kirkcudbright and am very close to what remains of the mary b mitchel "not much" she is on the rocks just a mile or two down the road from me.the anchor still sits at kirkcudbright harbour.i to was interested in this ship for her fame in the early 1930s film mary celleste.i have much more info and photos if your interested


----------



## King Ratt

Hi Kram. Try googling Mary B Mitchell. The whole story is there in Wikipedia including her three encounters with German U boats.
You can still find bits of her along Senwick woods.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Here is a fuzzy picture of a model I made of MARY B. MITCHELL a few years back before I got a good digital camera.
Model is no longer in my possession!
Bob


----------



## kram

King Ratt said:


> Hi Kram. Try googling Mary B Mitchell. The whole story is there in Wikipedia including her three encounters with German U boats.
> You can still find bits of her along Senwick woods.


cheers for that king rat,
but i was just replying for john e .i took a walk down to the old senwick kirk yard last summer to find her quite an idilyic spot.maby you could help iv been looking for more wrecks along our coast that can be seen on low tide as i do a bit of photography.already have the zuluand monrieth.


----------



## ClemMcGann

now we have two wikipedia articles - It has split - one about the a pleasure craft, a war hero, a working schooner, a film star and a transporter of essential cargoes in dangerous waters.

the other about her as a Q-ship

btw - a nice model


----------



## Fitzbyrne

Hi

Sorry for dragging up an old post but I'm hoping someone here can help. My grandad Patrick (Paddy) Byrne was one of the crew who survived Mary B Mitchell running aground in Kirkcudbright. 

Ironically it ran aground on the 15th December which is the date my sister and I were born almost 40 years later.

We understand at the time he gave an interview to a newspaper and we are trying to source the article from that time. My grandad now has a form of dementia and his once beautiful mind is not what it was but happily for us and him on his somewhat lucid days hes back on deck or working on the docks in dublin.

Appreciate any pointers.

Thanks
The Byrne Family


----------



## King Ratt

Hello Fitzbyrne. I posted before regarding the Mary B Mitchell however here is the article from our (Kirkcudbright) Lifeboat story. 

1944 Dec 15. Aux.schooner “Mary B Mitchell” of Dublin.
Captain Brannon: 133 ton net with a cargo of 300 tons burnt ore bound from Dublin to Silloth. In a S.Ely gale, the schooner got into difficulties and was drifting towards the Bar (estuary bar in Kirkcudbright Bay). The severe conditions made it impossible for the R.A.F. To launch a boat from Gibhill (an RAF base at that time). The lifeboat was launched at 8.30 pm. A quarterbof an hour later she was alongside the casualty which was quite near the boathouse. The crew of eight were taken off and brought up to Kirkcudbright. When the lifeboat was taken down river the next morning to be rehoused, it was found that the casualty had drifted right across the bay to become a wreck on the Senwick shore.
The lifeboat was RNLB Morison Watson, George Parkhill was coxswain.
As mentioned previously, the ship’s anchor is sitting on the fisherman’s green at Kirkcudbright harbour.
The newspaper that may perhaps have your info will be the Galloway News. Email is
[email protected]

Hope this is of help

KR


----------



## Fitzbyrne

Thank you so much that's really helpful. I'll email the newspaper and see if we can get copies of any clippings from that time.


----------



## hailesmail

Sorry to dredge up such an old post.

My grandfather Arthur Dowds was master of the Mary B Mitchell around 1943. I have two videos converted from 16mm cine of her in dry dock is anyone interested in me posting them?

I would be especially interested if anyone here has relatives who sailed under my grandfather.


----------



## Shipbuilder

hailesmail said:


> Sorry to dredge up such an old post.
> 
> My grandfather Arthur Dowds was master of the Mary B Mitchell around 1943. I have two videos converted from 16mm cine of her in dry dock is anyone interested in me posting them?
> 
> I would be especially interested if anyone here has relatives who sailed under my grandfather.


Very likely some members (definitely including myself) would be interested. Seeing old cine films of sailing ships can usually interest most people, even if they forget about them immediately after.


----------



## hailesmail

Ok, here is the first one date would be around 1943


----------



## hailesmail

And the second, only the first half is of the Mary B Mitchell.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks - That was very interesting and very clear as well - Here is a similar ship that I built fairly recently, _Miss Morris_, Welsh schooner -


----------



## hailesmail

Very impressive


----------



## Kfb

My uncle was Captain Patrick Brennan and I believe my Dad Sean Brennan also sailed on her


----------



## AAitch

That’s my Granddad Patrick Brennan at 1:00 into the film. Amazing footage many thanks.


----------

